
Why Humans Can’t Do Without Sports - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/5-reasons-why-humans-cant-do-without-sports
======
BLKNSLVR
My wife once told me that she notices I'm a less happy person if I'm not
regularly playing sport. Since she mentioned that, I've been able to sensitise
myself to when I think I'm starting to feel irritable for reasons of 'not
having competed recently'. I've found it to be quite tangible.

There's definitely an evolutionary element to this, something along the lines
of a requirement to contribute to the survival of the tribe; prove ones
worthiness.

The other thing about sport, for me, is singular focus. Whilst it's physically
draining, it's a temporary escape from all those other niggling thoughts and
helps to get rid of the trivial ones. Meditation-esque.

~~~
dingaling
Do you need 'sport' to achieve those goals, though? Or would exercise enough
be sufficient? I know several very fit people who don't play team-sports, but
just take themselves for a long run or swim.

The article was rather flimsy and didn't actually answer its headline. It
would have been more interesting had it addressed why people keep watching
sport without participating.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
I can't answer that definitively, but my preference is for team competitive
sports, which is probably related to the motivation to perform as opposed to
scratching a genetic itch.

Agree that the article was flimsy, and that's putting it politely.

Whether it's a function of age and cynicism or not, I'm not sure, but I'm much
less fanatic about watching sports than I used to be. Jerry Seinfeld was right
when he said that we're cheering for the uniforms. My home team for my sport-
of-choice to watch is maybe 10% local talent and the rest are imports, and
even the local ones don't necessarily stay put from one year to the next.
Makes me care less and less.

